# French Breathalyser kits



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi
The French government has now given until 1st March 2013 for mandatory carrying of breath test kits.
In this period the implementation of the tests is to be reconsidered and may even be scrapped, so if you haven't bought the kit yet, it's probably best to wait.
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I can remember reading a piece about this time last year that suggested that this would happen. 

Apparently it is quite common in France for an incumbent president to propose and pass legislation in a flurry before an election, presumably to draw attention to the “work” they are doing.

If they don’t win, quite a few of these measures just wither on the vine even if passed into legislation. A wonderful Gallic attitude!!

I wish that I could dig out the article as it listed a couple at least of things that could also impinge on us as MHers in France.

Dick


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

Just got back last week, I can add that French farmers are turning up the heat by claiming tractors can't provide a suitable environment to store 2 x breath test kits. 

We all know what happens when French farmers protest :wink:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Or you could just buy a couple anyway. That way if stopped by "Flic" you can demonstrate that you are aware of all the French laws (I know its not yet law to have them :roll: ) 

Hopefully that will discourage them from digging any deeper into the "Have you got.......2 Hi viz jackets/spare bulbs/spare specs/warning triangle/vehicle insurance documents/vehicle registration document/BOTH parts of your driving licence/are you overweight on your rear axle/do you have headlight deflectors fitted/have you any counterfeit goods/have you bought any cigarettes in Spain/Now tell Monsiuer is this A frame actually LEGAL? If so prove it!!!" scenario :lol: :lol: 

It was explained to me thus a few years ago by a Frenchman.

We French like our rules, it gives us guidance BUT if we think it is a stupid rule, we ignore it (Chopping boards and knives on French markets spring to mind) You English HATE rules BUT if any new rule comes out you WILL obey it no matter how stupid you think it is.

Now I think that is a very accurate summary dont you??


----------



## stonflo (Aug 22, 2011)

£5.99 in Halfords.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

My advice which has been echoed elsewhere on MHF, is to not worry for the time being.

If you have a suitable device in your vehicle - great, leave it there as at present nothing will happen - the "deadline" has been extended until my birthday (St Daviid's Day - March 1st), and it may well be extended still further......

It is quite possible that nothing will happen then - the proposed enforcement has proved far from universally popular and the current reason for the delay is "that stocks are not easy to obtain in some Departements" - which may well be a clause which results in nothin further happening........

Whatever happens having the device there can do no harm - they have a 2 years shelf life normally and hopefully by the time that expires the situation will be clearer.

I would not rush out and buy one if you do not have one - as has been said "it is difficult to obtain supplies in some departements" so who is going to stop you? AND if they did, simply say you have tried but been unable to find one - there is no penalty envisaged until next March at least......

It will be interesting to see how many other of Sarkozy's little treats are forgotten too - e.g. GPS warnings of speed cameras, removal of warning road signs etc - of which few have been removed around here.......


As Mrplodd suggested - British citizens are unique in that we try to follow every new rule and law from Europe - no-one else in Europe is that diligent or caring about the EC's statements.......

Dave
Dave


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

If you do decide to get a couple, there are approved kits, I'll try to attach. They all have NF stamped on them. 

With a 2 year shelf life, you might get to use one, but I'd put money on this being thrown out before then.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> ...........
> 
> It was explained to me thus a few years ago by a Frenchman.
> 
> ...


Brilliant. I will bookmark this thread so I can refer back to that quote, Alan.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Apparently the legal requirement in France for Hi Viz vests is to carry ONE yes ONE
I agree it is crazy but that is the law


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> Apparently the legal requirement in France for Hi Viz vests is to carry ONE yes ONE
> I agree it is crazy but that is the law


I thought it was one for every person who steps out of the vehicle.
If only one person steps out, that would be OK but sometimes help is required or the vehicle needs to be evacuated.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I did too but google it buddy :wink:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/touring_tips/compulsory_equipment.pdf










http://www.rac.co.uk/travel/driving-abroad/countries/france/


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I of course carry two sod the stupid French and I havn't bought breath test kits either


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I carry everything required which I hope will stop them looking any further.
This always worked during my International Trucking days when my vehicle carried Dangerous Goods and was subject to frequent control checks..
Try to keep to the rules no matter how stupid they may seem and you can relax more and in the event of a control point, be polite, shake hands and smile.
Most times, it works


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/touring_tips/compulsory_equipment.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to see that the rules are consistent throughout the European Union.


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Bu**er!!
We've just come back into France from Germany, and as we're coming back here with friends after 1 Nov had been trying to get some breathalysers. Really hacked off that HyperU in Colmar had stock just in 2 days ago but told us they couldn't sell them until the stock was logged into their system - and of course when we we went back today, they'd all gone!
However, they told us the pharmacie over the road had stocks - we bought for 6 euros, just to be covered. (And their stock had clearly been imported from UK - all the labelling was in English only, with only a tiny sticker in French!) We bought them about 11 am today!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I strongly suggest a simple action - RELAX

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1311525.html#1311525

in the case of these items I would take a large pinch of salt and wait and see what, if anything, happens.....

there is no need to try and buy now, IF and it's a big *IF* the law is enabled and enforced the earliest that will be is March 1st next year......

so unless you are planning to spend the time in France from now until after March 1st why worry?

The worst that will happen now is that Msr Gendarme says "Vous ne l'avez pas?"

THEN WHAT?

nothing will happen and they cannot take any other action so RELAX it is not important........

Davert


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Working on the premise that if I had the breathalysers I would not be stopped, I asked in every supermarket we went to (and that was a lot over the 6 week hol.  ). Sorry they all said - out of stock, and anyway you don't need them yet. I know we won't be prosecuted but we should have them. Seems I'm just too British :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Probably still be the same situation when we visit in the spring next year.

Sue


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, to be on the safe side we bought a couple of alcotesters before we went to France.

Mr Plods list is a good one but when down near Bordeaux we were also asked if by any chance we had a 15-year old schoolgirl aboard.

Anyway, back on topic.

By chance when wildcamping we met a French Belgian couple and a French Swiss couple.
As it started to pour with rain we all decided to drive to Biscarrosse and have dinner together in a nice restaurant.

As the evening wore on things got a bit jolly and I had difficulty in remembering who was Belgian/Swiss or indeed Swiss/Belgian.
They spoke really funny French, almost as funny as mine really.

As we spilled out onto the street I decided I had better check to see whether I was fit to drive the MH.

So, I dug out the alcohol thingies, having to root through all the other things on Mr Plods list (apart from the 15 year old schoolgirl) to find them - just as well I had that pair of spare specs.

Well, you know how the French have this unusual tendency to take their medicines not by via oral but via where the sun rarely shines?

I figured that they would use the alcowhatsits in a similar fashion.
Very tricky but I managed it in the end.

The green line didn't turn red, neither did the red line turn green - not that I could really see that well in the dark alley I had found to do the test.

So, I guessed I was safe to drive.

Must have been accurate 'cos I didn't see a single Gendarme on the way back!


----------

